# Transporting a frame



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking for tips on what others have used.


----------



## Juice564 (Jan 17, 2016)

I used a bass boat trailer.....


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

Good idea, I was thinking about a boat trailer as well. Thanks for pic.
How concerned about twisting should I be? Frame is pretty stout (Vert), but long distance required.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have hauled many many bare GM A body bare frames over the years. All complete frames for retail customers were strapped down on my 18 ft car trailer...right side up, not like what am seeing on the boat trailer. The side rails of the frame are flat and will set right on the deck of the trailer w/o gouging up the deck.

When hauling more than one frame, have slid two landscape timbers between the two frames, one by the front body mount areas, one near the rear lower control arm pickup point on each side of the frame. When hauling multiples, up North have used a combination of large car trailer ratchet straps and the small 1" wide utility straps... for small stuff like lashing down the landscape timbers. Even new rubber straps can break, not smart to use them. Learned my lesson over 25 years ago with rubber staps having lost a '66 GTO front bumper on the interstate doing 75. Never knew it came off, till stopped for next load of fuel. Hope it didn't take out anyone's car


----------

